# VISA Debit Card Problem



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi,

I'm trying to submit online visa application, but my ICICI Debit card is denying me transaction.

it gives me the error like :


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

My experience paying through debit card. As I don't have sufficient credit limit in my credit card i had to use my debit (VISA) card. You can 100% pay through debit card which is accreditted with VISA, MASTER CARD. Ensure that your Internet banking transaction limit is hiked if not call your customer care to raise it temporarily.

I faced transaction decline because of this limit. I wrongly hiked POS limit and lost a day, whereas to do online transaction we need to increase Internet banking transaction limit. So I feel my mistakes would help others while paying through debit card. I dunno about other countries, i'm talking about Indian banks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2012)

Very useful for others to know. I always thought you couldn't pay with debit cards. Glad you got it figured out in the end.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

yes, we can 100% pay through International debit card accreditted with VISA & MASTER CARD.


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> yes, we can 100% pay through International debit card accreditted with VISA & MASTER CARD.


I have a privilege banking relationship with ICICI. [Coral Visa Platinum Credit Card + Titanium Debit Card]
I was clearly told: International Debit card can be used for transactions internationally (while out of India) however cannot be used for Online transactions. 
I havent checked transacting using it though.

This is the pain I've been going through. Searching for a friend who has a good credit limit (i.e. approx Rs.1,80,000 ~ $3060) on his/her CC.

Anybody else here who has done using Debit Card from India?


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2012)

That sounds like a restriction your own bank has put on you rather than DIAC or any retailer has imposed. You need to speak to them and ask them to allow the transaction if it is a visa debit.


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

_shel said:


> That sounds like a restriction your own bank has put on you rather than DIAC or any retailer has imposed. You need to speak to them and ask them to allow the transaction if it is a visa debit.


Thanks _shel! I have been doing that since the last few weeks. Just read on this URL post: 98548-diac-fee-credit-limit-problem-india.html that Debit cards work as well. Just rechecked with my bank - ICICI. The Online transaction limit is Rs.1,50,000. Have two options to enhance the limit: Temporary or Permanent.
Temporary gets activated within 4 hours & remains active for 24hrs post activation.
Permanent takes time to activate & remains permanent.

The exec also confirmed today that International transactions can be done using Debit card. :clap2:

Will try doing the same tomorrow & update status here.


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

Oopsie: Do Mastercard Debit Cards work or only Visa?


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Oopsie: Do Mastercard Debit Cards work or only Visa?


any card accredited with VISA & MASTER CARD will work, provided you have to increase your online transaction limit. Generally in india, the limit would be decided based on the type of card. Since you have platinum card you would have 150000 as limit. So hike it and you can very well perform the transaction.


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Thanks _shel! I have been doing that since the last few weeks. Just read on this URL post: 98548-diac-fee-credit-limit-problem-india.html that Debit cards work as well. Just rechecked with my bank - ICICI. The Online transaction limit is Rs.1,50,000. Have two options to enhance the limit: Temporary or Permanent.
> Temporary gets activated within 4 hours & remains active for 24hrs post activation.
> Permanent takes time to activate & remains permanent.
> 
> ...


Hi Ankit,
Were you finally able to do the transaction via debit card and was it successful?
Please update. I too am in the same boat...not enough credit limit in the credit card...so a debit card payment if possible will solve all my problems!


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Ankit,
> Were you finally able to do the transaction via debit card and was it successful?
> Please update. I too am in the same boat...not enough credit limit in the credit card...so a debit card payment if possible will solve all my problems!


HI DeeDeee,

I'm planning to do it today. ICICI CC goofed it up they increased my withdrawal limit & not online transaction limit... 
Will update here abt it tonite


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> HI DeeDeee,
> 
> I'm planning to do it today. ICICI CC goofed it up they increased my withdrawal limit & not online transaction limit...
> Will update here abt it tonite


So you are planning to use a credit card not a debit card?


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> So you are planning to use a credit card not a debit card?


Nopes..it will b using debit card
CC--> customer care ...my bad...didnt realise this could be Credit Card also


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Nopes..it will b using debit card
> CC--> customer care ...my bad...didnt realise this could be Credit Card also


Thanks for the clarification Ankit


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> HI DeeDeee,
> 
> I'm planning to do it today. ICICI CC goofed it up they increased my withdrawal limit & not online transaction limit...
> Will update here abt it tonite


Hi Ankit,
Waiting for your update...then i'll give it a try....


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Ankit,
> Waiting for your update...then i'll give it a try....


Hey,

Sry for the late reply. It worked :clap2:
Used ICICI Titanium MasterCard Debit Card

I suggest we have a list here for Debit cards which worked & which didnt for people.
An imp prerequisite is to confirm with your bank abt the transaction limit.

I ensured it was increased to INR 2,00,000 & the amt deducted was approx ~1.80lakh INR. Hope this helps. Best of luck


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey Ankit,

Please update were you successful in making the payment through the Debit Card? 

Thanks in advance.

Regards,


----------



## Maddy27 (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks a lot Ankit, I have Kotak debit card will try & update if it worked.


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Hey,
> 
> Sry for the late reply. It worked :clap2:
> Used ICICI Titanium MasterCard Debit Card
> ...


Hi Ankit,
Thanks for your reply. I tried the transaction today with ICICI debit card. The money was debited from my account, and the visa page shows the status as "Application Received". The lil question mark on the side of it says the application has to be lodged for it to be processed by DIAC. What is your status? I'm not able to view the receipt  Whenever I click on it, the page expires. I have not received any acknowledgement mail either. Have you received an acknowledgement? Really worried...


----------



## AnkitPune (Dec 5, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi Ankit,
> Thanks for your reply. I tried the transaction today with ICICI debit card. The money was debited from my account, and the visa page shows the status as "Application Received". The lil question mark on the side of it says the application has to be lodged for it to be processed by DIAC. What is your status? I'm not able to view the receipt  Whenever I click on it, the page expires. I have not received any acknowledgement mail either. Have you received an acknowledgement? Really worried...


Hey congrats! I believe its done. Try using another browser for the receipt details.
Ensure the pop-up blocker is off. I received an ack email after 2 days.


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

AnkitPune said:


> Hey congrats! I believe its done. Try using another browser for the receipt details.
> Ensure the pop-up blocker is off. I received an ack email after 2 days.


Changing the browser did not help 
What is the status of your application now?


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Changing the browser did not help
> What is the status of your application now?


was there any n/w disruption while paying your VISA fees? if so, get ur bank statement and write to DIAC about it to get it refunded then you can proceed. Do it ASAP

Acknowledgement was delivered within seconds after the payment, we don't need to wait for days


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

RenovatoR said:


> was there any n/w disruption while paying your VISA fees? if so, get ur bank statement and write to DIAC about it to get it refunded then you can proceed. Do it ASAP
> 
> Acknowledgement was delivered within seconds after the payment, we don't need to wait for days


Yes you are correct...there was a network disruption while paying the fees. When i logged in to view my application after that, the page displayed that the application was submitted and the payment receipt was generated. When i tried to click on the payment receipt, the page expired. However, this morning when i tried, i could see the receipt. I can see the tab to attach the documents and also the link though which i can organise medicals. But i havent received my acknowledgement mail yet. Do you think i still should write to DIAc regarding the payment refund?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Yes you are correct...there was a network disruption while paying the fees. When i logged in to view my application after that, the page displayed that the application was submitted and the payment receipt was generated. When i tried to click on the payment receipt, the page expired. However, this morning when i tried, i could see the receipt. I can see the tab to attach the documents and also the link though which i can organise medicals. But i havent received my acknowledgement mail yet. Do you think i still should write to DIAc regarding the payment refund?


Hii,

Acknowledgement Mail is not instant mail.. Some get it immediately and some get it after few days.. I got the mail after 10 Days...
If you have paid the fee and if you can click on the VIEW APPLICATION RECEIPT link and you can see it its fine..

Also if your application Status is changed and you have option to Attach the Documents and Organize your Health.. You are fine...

Regards
RK


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> Acknowledgement Mail is not instant mail.. Some get it immediately and some get it after few days.. I got the mail after 10 Days...
> If you have paid the fee and if you can click on the VIEW APPLICATION RECEIPT link and you can see it its fine..
> ...


RK,
I can see the receipt,my Appln status is changed to "Application Received", and i have the option to attach docs and organise my health exams....so i guess it's ok. Thanks a ton for giving such a detailed reply...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> RK,
> I can see the receipt,my Appln status is changed to "Application Received", and i have the option to attach docs and organise my health exams....so i guess it's ok. Thanks a ton for giving such a detailed reply...



Gr8... So dont worry You can continue with rest of the Process....

Ack mail will hit your inbox later.. And its just an Automated mail... So dont pay much attention to it...

Regards
RK


----------



## DeeDeee (Dec 7, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Gr8... So dont worry You can continue with rest of the Process....
> 
> Ack mail will hit your inbox later.. And its just an Automated mail... So dont pay much attention to it...
> 
> ...


Hi RK,
Sorry for asking a medical related question in this thread. I am a bit confused and could not find another thread to ask this in. 
How do i organise my medicals from india? Do i click on the organise health link under each applicant's name , fill the form that comes up and submit it and then go to the chosen clinic? Or do i need to wait for anything else before doing this? 

Please let me know...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Hi RK,
> Sorry for asking a medical related question in this thread. I am a bit confused and could not find another thread to ask this in.
> How do i organise my medicals from india? Do i click on the organise health link under each applicant's name , fill the form that comes up and submit it and then go to the chosen clinic? Or do i need to wait for anything else before doing this?
> 
> Please let me know...



Hii,

Sorry for delayed response.. Was travelling..
Yes, You need to click the the Link under each applicant, Fill up the details and then take the Print out... While filling you can select the clinic where you want to go... Then you call the clinic and take the appointment.

usually clinic will ask you to carry original passport + photo copies, passport pics, and form 26 and 160... It varies from clinic to clinic.. You can call the clinic and find out exact details..

The steps are in order:

1. File the form in the link for each applicant and select the clinic
2. call the clinic and fix appointment. Confirm the docs needed.
3. take the docs and finish the meds

Regards
RK


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

DeeDeee said:


> Yes you are correct...there was a network disruption while paying the fees. When i logged in to view my application after that, the page displayed that the application was submitted and the payment receipt was generated. When i tried to click on the payment receipt, the page expired. However, this morning when i tried, i could see the receipt. I can see the tab to attach the documents and also the link though which i can organise medicals. But i havent received my acknowledgement mail yet. Do you think i still should write to DIAc regarding the payment refund?


not required! Since you can view your receipt everything is fine, continue uploading your docs.


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii,
> 
> Sorry for delayed response.. Was travelling..
> Yes, You need to click the the Link under each applicant, Fill up the details and then take the Print out... While filling you can select the clinic where you want to go... Then you call the clinic and take the appointment.
> ...


what about ehealth link?? do we have to take a filled form with us, i heard that they would directly upload the findings to DIAC.


----------



## vmshenoi (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I have been trying to call up various Indian Banks for credit card with limit of 2Lks but it doesnt seem to work out.

So from this thread I can understand that some of them have made successful DIAC payments through their Indain Debit cards(however it is not recommended by DIAC). So Iam also planning to upgrade the transaction limit of my debit card.

Can some one share their experiences paying through debit card?


----------



## ef34375 (May 28, 2012)

I am also looking for the same. 
Credit card limit can't be increased to 2 Lakhs.

What I was thinking ... was to make a payment of 2 Lakhs in Credit card account.
This is other way of increasing the LIMIT I suppose 

But need to confirm from Bank if this works !!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

vmshenoi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been trying to call up various Indian Banks for credit card with limit of 2Lks but it doesnt seem to work out.
> 
> ...


Debit card with VISA / Mastercard will do just fine. Remember transaction limits apply of debit cards too. Confirm with your bank that AUD3060 equivalent is below transaction limit.


----------



## vmshenoi (Feb 20, 2013)

tenten said:


> Debit card with VISA / Mastercard will do just fine. Remember transaction limits apply of debit cards too. Confirm with your bank that AUD3060 equivalent is below transaction limit.


I have spoken to ICICI customer care and they are ready to increase my debit card limit to 2Lacks. So i hope I will be able to use the debit card.

Can someone who paid with debit card help me with the option I need to select on the payment page?

Should I select the credit card option and then enter my Indain Debit card details?

Can someone put some light on this?


----------



## vmshenoi (Feb 20, 2013)

ef34375 said:


> I am also looking for the same.
> Credit card limit can't be increased to 2 Lakhs.
> 
> What I was thinking ... was to make a payment of 2 Lakhs in Credit card account.
> ...


I dont think pre paying in your credit card account is going to help. I have been talking to hdfc customer care and they have flatly refused in doing this and neither they are willing to increase the limit.

So waiting for credit card is worthless. Debit card should work:juggle:
Let me know how you are paying becasue I am also in the same situation.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

vmshenoi said:


> I have spoken to ICICI customer care and they are ready to increase my debit card limit to 2Lacks. So i hope I will be able to use the debit card.
> 
> Can someone who paid with debit card help me with the option I need to select on the payment page?
> 
> ...


Yes, select the card type (visa / mastercard), then enter the debit card number and verification code.


----------



## Ali33 (Dec 8, 2012)

Does anyone knows would "VISA Electron" debit cards work for the transaction?


----------



## manojpluz (Jun 27, 2013)

*How to Pay Australlian Visa Fees*



vmshenoi said:


> I have spoken to ICICI customer care and they are ready to increase my debit card limit to 2Lacks. So i hope I will be able to use the debit card.
> 
> Can someone who paid with debit card help me with the option I need to select on the payment page?
> 
> ...



Dear Friends,

Most of indians are struggling about how to pay australlian visa fees since DIAC increased visa fees(If they add dependents). The site supports credit card payments only. I hope the following information will help to all Indian friends

A country like India, the banks will not provide these much of credit limits in Credit cards or increase the credit limit even though if you give the payslips & other documents to bank. In other countries, they will give options to top up the credit cards by depositing required amount to credit card account. But in India, if you deposit huge amount to your credit card above the credit limit, your card will automatically blocked. As per RBI rule, it will not allow because, they think that you are going to change black money to white. So please leave the credit card option.

In case of debit card, I don't think the site will support but some members saying it may support. But I am not sure. As per my knowledge, the gateway implementation used for credit card and debit cards are different. For example, you can see that most of air ticket booking sites, they support only credit cards and travel cards not debit cards. If the debit card will support in the DIAC site, you will lose around 16000-18000 rs as international exchange rate(this will applicable in credit cards also).

In case of travel cards what banks are doing is, they will charge necessary Australian dollars to your travel card. But using ICICI travel card you can pay Visa fees. They will issue travel card within oneday. You can go to ICICI branch and ask for ICICI AUD Travel Card. Some branches may ask to start a new account, if you dont have. They will ask for passport copy, PAN Card. Some branches may ask for VISA copy. you just show them DIAC invitation letter if needed. your card cost will be Rs 150+tax. If you pay the equivalent indian money based on current bank's selling rate, they will charge required AUD dollars to your travel card. After activating your card for internet transaction from ICICI bank's website, you can use the card on websites. You can get the guidelines from ICICI travel card catalog.

Before using Travel Card, you just keep in mind that, they are issuing Travel Credit Card. You cannot use this card on Indian websites or ATMs in India. Since DIAC site is australlian, you can pay the visa fees through ICICI travel credit card. Great advantage is that you can save international exchange rates amount nearly 16000-18000.

Please visit different ICICI branches and enquired about AUD Travel Card. Some branches will accept cheque as indian money, without starting new account. It may depends on Banking officer you are talking about. They always asked to start a new account because they want to meet their target.

For activating new ICICI saving Bank account, it will take nearly 2-7 days. Eventhough they will give you account starter kit to you, they have the verification process. You can access your account details from their website, but you cannot do any transaction until your verification done from their headoffice. But I think, if you start the account in your home branch, your account will activate within two days.

Travel Card is issued from their branch itself, not from their head office. So that the banking officer can help you to getting traveller card as soon as earlier. 

Hope this will helps ...


----------



## Hrsid (Mar 7, 2013)

DIAC website states:
"There are limited circumstances in which visa application charges can be refunded. You will not get a refund if you change your mind about applying."

Does anyone know what these "limited circumstances" exactly are ?


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

Hrsid said:


> DIAC website states:
> "There are limited circumstances in which visa application charges can be refunded. You will not get a refund if you change your mind about applying."
> 
> Does anyone know what these "limited circumstances" exactly are ?


Mistake in point calculation is the only one I have seen so far. Like SkillSelect gives you 70 points and If you get an invite based on 70 points but actually your points only amount to 65 or less then you are given a fee return form.

But for this also it should be proved that it was website mistake and not yours.

I dont think there can be any other reason but if there is then, no one has posted..

All other majority cases are not refunded


----------



## allwync88 (Jan 4, 2015)

I tried to pay the amount using my Visa Debit Card and got the error "Payment Failed : Declined". I spoke to my bank who confirmed that my transaction was well within the international limit on my account. Don't know what to do. Please guide me to a proper process as even HDFC Bank is clueless.


----------

